# The DUI Monologues



## Shannon (Feb 21, 2007)

Q: Well, where's Shannon been the last few days?
A: Recovering from lack of sleep, working my ass off & getting a lawyer for my now-pending DUI.  

So, I was coming home from my gig on Saturday night (technically, Sunday morning). I had had around 5 brews over the course of the night. Nothing crazy. It was VERY dark, rainy & windy as hell. I was clear headed, coherent, & in control. No slurred speech, stumbling, or anything stupid that's normally associated with people being drunk asses. I was the same person I am when I've had zero to drink. 

So, here I am.....driving in this shitty weather in a very unfamiliar area that seems to change speed limits every 5 feet & with our buddy Marco (aka Cadenhead) following me back to our house. Next thing I know, I see this cop flip around & come hauling ass after me. I pulled over.

Cop: "Do you know the speed limit through here?"
Me: "Not really because it changes so often. 45, right?"
"No, it's 35 & you were doing 48."

[action=Shannon]thinks "Little town, tickets are the city's main source of revenue. Ugh....Here we go."[/action]

"Sorry, officer. I must've missed seeing the sign. The weather's bad & I'm unfamiliar with this area. I'm just going home."
"Where are you coming from?"
"The Roadhouse. I played a 4 hour gig out there tonight."
"Oh, cool! Were you drinking?"
"Yeah, I had a few over the course of the night, but nothing crazy. 4 or 5 in the last 6 hours."
"Well, I smell alcohol in your car."
"No, you don't. In fact, I will give you full permission to check my truck. I have nothing in here."
"Well, please step out of the truck so I can give you a field sobriety test."

[action=Shannon]thinks "Ahhh, here we go again. The cop stops me for speeding, but he's looking to up that revenue with a DUI charge to boot. Shit."[/action]

I did the following tests....
1) Keep your head still & follow the pen with your eyes. 
2) Heel-to-toe for 9 steps, turn, repeat.
3) Stand on one foot with your arms extended & count to 30 seconds.

I did all of this in high winds & remained rock solid. The "stand on one foot" thing is pretty hard to do without alcohol, much less, with alcohol & in high winds....but I still did fine.

"Well...you passed all the physical tests."
"That's good."
"I got one last thing for ya...a breathalizer."

[action=Shannon]thinks "I just aced all the test because I'm totally fine, yet he's just itching to get me."[/action]

"I'll be honest, I don't trust those things. There are several things BESIDES alcohol that can mess with the readings of those things."
"If you refuse to do it, you will automatically lose your license."
"Allright."
[action=Shannon]blows in the breathalizer.[/action]
"Well, you drank more than you told me."
"No, I haven't. What's it say?"
"You blew a .098."
"WHAT?!?!?!? No way! So what now? Am I getting arrested? So even though I'm totally coherent, in control, passed all the physical tests & have been polite & coopertive, I'm still gonna get screwed on this?"
"I have to because these breathalizer readings are logged at the end of my shift. Tell you what....if you remain cooperative as you have been, I'll take you to the station, remove the cuffs, we'll take 2 more breathalizers & then I'll release you."
"Well, I guess I'm getting arrested then."

Handcuffs get slapped on & off I go to the police car. I pass by my wife, who's sitting in the truck, & I say...

"I'm getting arrested...see you in a while. I love you."

After I get in the car, we discuss what's gonna happen & what are we doing with my truck. My wife is legally blind and can't drive. Luckily, the cop offered to drive my truck into a parking lot down the street & calls another car to pick up my wife. That was actually pretty nice of him. We drive to down to the police station. They get me in there & tells the lady officer to remove the cuffs because I'm being very coopertive. At this point, they tell me I have to wait 15 minutes & then I'll take 2 more breathalizers. During this time, I answer a bunch of questions off this form the arresting officer is filling out & I make a few phone calls.

15 minutes are up. Time to take the 1st test.
1st test result: .084!!!!
Wait a couple more minutes.
2nd test result: .082!!!!
From my understanding, the breathalizer tests you take at the station are the ones that count. Am I seriously getting arrested for this? Yep. Unreal. They give me 2 infraction tickets. One for speeding, one for a DUI. They explain the tickets & I'm released shortly after.

Overall, I'm very annoyed with the .08 BAC law. I've met people who can have one drink....ONE....and they are complete drunken assholes. Whereas, I've met people like myself who have a high tolerance & can be totally fine. The law is far too generic because everyone's body chemistry is different.

I've always been a huge anti-drunk driving proponent. I got hit head-on at 60mph by a drunk driver back in 95. That REALLY hurt! Hell, I don't even drink hard liquor because I'm petrified of what could happen. With beer, it comes on slowly. I KNOW when my limit is before I start to lose control. With hard liquor, it hits you all at once! No thank you. That's not for me. Hell, I go weeks without drinking. I'm not an alcoholic by any stretch of the imagination. Anyway, I'm pissed off about the situation & at the same time, I'm pretty scared as well. 

Guys....be careful. There are plenty of small towns out there who make a ton of money by busting people who pass through their area. In all honesty, the cop was really nice, but I'm still irritated it went this far. Even if you aren't physically drunk, the breathalizer makes you drunk on paper.  

I'm seeing a lawyer tomorrow & I plan to find out if I can fight this. Literally, my breath was .002 over the limit, but physically, I was more than fine. Wish me luck.

p.s. This sucks.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 21, 2007)

dude that sucks a lot. 13 over the limit and all that! the law is really unfair, but its the only practical way to do it. good luck with the legal stuff though.


----------



## velocity (Feb 21, 2007)

aw that blows! i used to live in ohio in a small county, so i know what you mean about that! keep us posted


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2007)

Damn Shannon, that does sound a bit unfair. If your rate was dropping that quickly, they couldn't have waited a few more minutes and let you take the breathalizer again so it wouldn't slap you with the DUI? Sucks for sure bro, I hope it works out and the lawyer can help you fight it and win. Best wishes man, this really stinks.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck. 

I agree the .08 limit is horse shit. It was only lowered to nail more people for DUI. If you passed the physical stuff than the breathalizer seems a little pissy, especially because you were under the .1 threshhold that used to be the legal limit. 

You're also right about small town cops. They're pricks. They only exist to generate revenue for the little podunk town they live in. 

Again best of luck.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 21, 2007)

First, that sucks major hole!    

Second, I think you won't have much trouble getting out of that. The cop will have met his quota, and breathalyzers are not that accurate. You need to get the unit # of that thing, and a copy of when it was last calibrated. 

My story! I was driving the hour home from rehearsal when I was cruising right along at the speed limit. following Judy, the singer. All of a sudden, the lights are on behind me, and I'm talking to a young guy cop. I blow .080 on the drunk-o-meter, and he says he's gonna be my best friend, and not give me the DUI, as I'd have to got down to the station...etc. He gives me 2 tickets for wreckless driving, and public drunkedness... Huh? Here's the situation. If he had given me the DUI, I would have probably been able to beat it pretty easily, but this way, he makes quota, I'm out $500+, and everything is hunky-fuckin'-dory. 
One minor thing, I had heard that if you overpay the fine, the municipality will issue you a refund check. If you never cash it, the can't close the case, and never issue points. I don't know if that is true, but so far, no points for a year! (At least on my insurance, which is where it costs the most!) 

As a side note, I drank MANY PBR's last weekend in your honor!


----------



## Donnie (Feb 21, 2007)

God damn... that sucks.  I've been wondering where you've been.


----------



## forelander (Feb 21, 2007)

In Australia there aren't even physical tests, we just get a breathaliser and the legal limit is 0.05%.


----------



## Regor (Feb 22, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> You're also right about small town cops. They're pricks. They only exist to generate revenue for the little podunk town they live in.



C'mon meow, that statement is a generalized piece of shit. They have more to their jobs than just making revenue. These people put their lives in danger every day they punch in for work. So don't give me that shit.


Shannon, sorry to hear that. Good luck with it chief!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 22, 2007)

Regor said:


> C'mon meow, that statement is a generalized piece of shit. They have more to their jobs than just making revenue. These people put their lives in danger every day they punch in for work. So don't give me that shit.
> 
> 
> Shannon, sorry to hear that. Good luck with it chief!


Well, you are right that their jobs are just as dangerous as any other cop out there. But it's no secret that small towns generate a lot of money via traffic tickets. Regardless, I completely respect cops & what they do for us, thus why I was very respectful towards the arresting officer. It just sucks to be the target.


----------



## darren (Feb 22, 2007)

Jeezus. What a shitty thing to have happen! 

I'm having a hard time believing that 4 or 5 beers over 6+ hours could give you a .08+ BAC. I'm not a big guy, but i'm pretty sure i can metabolize 1 drink per hour and drive safely. (Not confirmed by any kind of blood-alcohol measurement, mind you.) You had less than that. Something doesn't seem right.

But you should be proud of the fact that you remained polite and cooperative through the whole ordeal. Had you not, it could have got really ugly, really fast.

Good luck with the fight! I'll be thinkin' of ya!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 22, 2007)

That's...insane. At least you were mature and courteous about the whole thing, which more than I would have been in your position. Good luck with this...hope it works out in your favour.

As for the smalltown cops, imagine getting paid to bust people for stupid things like that...unless you're a complete dick, it must be pretty depressing.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 22, 2007)

darren said:


> Jeezus. What a shitty thing to have happen!
> 
> I'm having a hard time believing that 4 or 5 beers over 6+ hours could give you a .08+ BAC. I'm not a big guy, but i'm pretty sure i can metabolize 1 drink per hour and drive safely. (Not confirmed by any kind of blood-alcohol measurement, mind you.) You had less than that. Something doesn't seem right.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not sure what the deal was either. Hell, I know there are a number of things that can make a breathalizer weird strange though. Either way, I'm gonna talk to my lawyer & see if I can fight this. Being that I passed all the physical stuff & had a BAC was only .002 above a .08, they may bust it down to a negligable driving charge. That's a hell of a lot better than having a DUI on your driving record. 

With a charge such as this, I feel like THEY are looking as me as guilty until proven innocent. If I wanna cut loose and get slammed, I do it at my home or when I'm riding with someone else. Note: I ain't the one driving.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 22, 2007)

So drive on over. Let's get drunk!  
 
j/k


----------



## Shannon (Feb 22, 2007)

Pass.


----------



## Naren (Feb 22, 2007)

That sucks.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 22, 2007)

Regor said:


> C'mon meow, that statement is a generalized piece of shit. They have more to their jobs than just making revenue. These people put their lives in danger every day they punch in for work. So don't give me that shit.
> 
> 
> Shannon, sorry to hear that. Good luck with it chief!



With all due respect Roger, you're not entirely correct. I've got friends that are "smalltown" cops, and there's not a whole lot they do except collect revenue for a quota that "doesn't exist" *wink wink*. 

Yes, it can be dangerous, any police officer job can be. But when you're talking some of these small towns (like the one I live in) there's not a whole lot of action going on besides fishing for traffic violations. 

To me, that's a good thing, in the sense that if that's the worst they have to worry about, then that means I'm safer. 

Still irritating to deal with them if they're dicks though.


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 22, 2007)

I was wondering what happened.

I find it hard to believe that the arresting officer got you for speeding whilst he was traveling in the opposite direction. Also, I almost rear ended him when he turned around to pull you over. 

I had pulled over a few miles ahead and stopped for some coffee and a burger to just in case something like that happened. It's a good thing that your gay drummer knew his way around there. I'm sure I would have gotten lost and probably arrested too.

Well, good luck.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Regor said:


> C'mon meow, that statement is a generalized piece of shit. They have more to their jobs than just making revenue. These people put their lives in danger every day they punch in for work. So don't give me that shit.



It's not exactly wrong though. The courthouse down here privatized. Meaning they cut off their federal funding so they can do what ever the hell they want. And now, the only way for it to make money is through the police. Arrests and tickets skyrocketed after it happened. Also the price of tickets almost quadrupled. Small town cops do some work, but for the most part, their job IS to generate revenue for the town.

Good luck Shannon. That sucks man!! Breathalizers aren't supposed to change as much as your reading did in such a short time, although I'm sure any decent attorny will tell you that. It might be enough to have the readings dismissed which would mean that the only evidence that you were drunk was the roadside, which you said you passed. Kick some small town ass


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 22, 2007)

I hope you can get out of this dude, it all sounds a bit  to me.

I didn't realise your wife was blind either.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I didn't realise your wife was blind either.



I hope you're joking. I mean she did marry him. Obviously she is


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 22, 2007)

Now, I was tempted to make a joke like that, but I thought it was a bit cruel. Still, trust you to lower the tone


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

It very well could be my only purpose in life, so I must do it well.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 22, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I hope you can get out of this dude, it all sounds a bit  to me.
> 
> I didn't realise your wife was blind either.



Legally blind means vision not correctable enough to drive a vehicle. It isn't blindness. That said, she didn't need to see him. I'm sure she married him for his licks!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Damn...thanks for ruining my joke Bill!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 22, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Damn...thanks for ruining my joke Bill!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Bleah, pigs.

I got pulled over about 2 weeks ago for jack shit. Literally, jack shit. Odd that this thread came up, because I was just thinking about it.

I'm guessing A) they probably thought my car was stolen. My mom said the news had some bit about a green 4 door Taurus being stolen earlier in the week. Same as my car. And B) I look a bit like a ganster, wearing a bandanna and all (keeps my hair in check). The cops weren't _exactly_ pricks, but they weren't fucking around, either. 

"You got guns or drugs in there?!"
"Is this your car?"
"Have you been drinking?"
"Where are you going?!" (This was a new one to me. I thought it was a free country?  I held up my bowling shoes. "Um... bowling? See?"

I've got shit from cops my whole life. And I'm squeaky clean. As soon as they took my info, they dropped the hard-guy routine and let me go real quick. Probably saw that I had just the year before passed the police background check with flying colors, and was on the list to be a Toledo flatfoot.

Hope it goes well for you, Shannon. I'm ultra-careful with drinking and driving for those very reasons. Not because I don't know my limit, which I do. But because I don't trust the pigs very much at all. Good success, dude!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Popsyche said:


>



I  you Bill!

Bob, I'm sure you were pulled over because you're such a gangsta! That, and you're driving a Ford. Come on. I thought you were better than that


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 22, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Bleah, pigs.
> 
> I got pulled over about 2 weeks ago for jack shit. Literally, jack shit. Odd that this thread came up, because I was just thinking about it.
> 
> ...



I'll bet that the green Taurus that was stolen had a little bit more happening than the public was privy to. That would be the only real reason for such actions. I would think otherwise, if their attitude hadn't changed after the license check, then I would agree that they were just being hardasses. Also, the fact that they pulled you over for basically nothing would lead me to believe they were looking for the stolen car, and once they ran the registration, they were somewhat relieved. Did they give you a citation?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I'll bet that the green Taurus that was stolen had a little bit more happening than the public was privy to. That would be the only real reason for such actions. I would think otherwise, if their attitude hadn't changed after the license check, then I would agree that they were just being hardasses. Also, the fact that they pulled you over for basically nothing would lead me to believe they were looking for the stolen car, and once they ran the registration, they were somewhat relieved. Did they give you a citation?



Nope. Nothing. I didn't even get the obligatory "Have a nice day!" 

But yeah, it was all real cautious, hands on guns, standing back type shit, until they ran my shit. They came right back after that, not cautious at all.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 22, 2007)

Shannon, that's total bull. I hate the .08 law, too - I'll see if I can pull up the test that showed most women will blow over that for an hour after drinking *one* beer.


----------



## Makelele (Feb 22, 2007)

I think the limit in Finland is .05, so one can maybe drink 1 beer and still drive over here. I just drink Coke when I'm driving, though.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 22, 2007)

That shit's pretty weak. I hope everything goes alright with that.


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2007)

Man, that fucking blows. Let's unleash the ss.org crew on him!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 22, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Man, that fucking blows. Let's unleash the ss.org crew on him!



Why? So they could get more people for DUI or even public intoxication?


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Why? So they could get more people for DUI or even public intoxication?



Good point.


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2007)

bummer!

someone needs to blow the lid on this "quota" business.


----------



## Drew (Feb 22, 2007)

Leon said:


> someone needs to blow the lid on this "quota" business.



There's a new law in Massachussetts where cops now get something like 1/8 an additional vacation day for every ticket they write. Evidently, someone decided they were giving out too many warnings. 

Let's see, not only are we giving cops a PERSONAL reason to give out a lot of tickets for mundane, anal reasons that aren't really public safety (want an extra week's paid vacation? Park next to a stop sign and write up everyone who doesn't stop for a full three seconds for a few hours, then book your flight to the Bahamas), we're also taking steps to decrease the number of hours any given cop is on active duty, effectively lowering the on duty police force. Genius one there, Mitt Romney...


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 22, 2007)

Holy shit dude, that really fucking sucks man..... I hope you get this dui off of your record....


----------



## Shorty (Feb 22, 2007)

Seriously bad luck Shannon, sorry to hear it. But there is a lesson to learn in this (sorry to be the one to say it)..

In the UK, you would lose your license and be walking to work. It's just too dangerous these days to risk it. I haven't drunk before getting into my car and I don't intend to ever do it. Drinking a few beers and getting in your car (regardless of your tolerance) runs the risk of getting busted. Simple as that. 

Best way to avoid these incidents..? Don't drink if you are going to drive. Sorry guys but it keeps you out of trouble


----------



## Christopher (Feb 22, 2007)

This is exactly one of the reasons I keep things very sober when I gig out down here in Oregon. Down here you wouldn't have even got the second or third breathalizer. Blowing .08 or more on the first one would have nailed you.

I realize you're a friendly guy and you thought you were doing the right thing by cooperating but that's probably the worst thing you could have done. You have no legal responsibility to incriminate yourself. When he asks about you drinkin' you should either lie or downplay it. Once you admitted how much you drank you were done. The field sobriety tests were a formality. 

For most people 4 or 5 beers, even in six hours WILL put them over the legal limit. Once you said that, he wasn't going to stop until he had either the field sobriety or the breathlizer in to nail you. A cop friend of mine told me that if you have even one beer an hour you're going to blow over the limit. You weren't quite there but close enough he knew he had you.

Be thankful that a ticket was all you got man, you gotta be safe, we need you around here!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, I spoke with a lawyer today. It seems the town I got nailed has a notorious history of charging you with a DUI & then dropping it down to Negligible Driving with a $750 fine. That's better than having a DUI on my record.

The lawyer had lots of great advice & it looks like I could fight this myself and NOT spend $3500 in lawyer fees. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 22, 2007)

Regor said:


> C'mon meow, that statement is a generalized piece of shit. They have more to their jobs than just making revenue. These people put their lives in danger every day they punch in for work. So don't give me that shit.



 Wanna bet? Come visit NW Ohio and I will point out to you all the little villages who have a cop that all he does is nail people for speeding and shit. He's not out making drug busts or arresting murderers. He sits there with a radar gun waiting for people to drive into his speed trap of death. There's a little village near me, I bet Leon can back me up, called West Millgrove. It is speed trap hell. I know a guy that got tagged for going 36 in a 35 zone.  

I'm not saying all cops are worthless. Just there are a lot of little towns that have a cop who gets paid to write tickets.



Shannon said:


> Well, I spoke with a lawyer today. It seems the town I got nailed has a notorious history of charging you with a DUI & then dropping it down to Negligible Driving with a $750 fine. That's better than having a DUI on my record.
> 
> The lawyer had lots of great advice & it looks like I could fight this myself and NOT spend $3500 in lawyer fees. I'll keep you updated.




That's good news. Good luck man.


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> It is speed trap hell. I know a guy that got tagged for going 36 in a 35 zone.



It's like that almost in Lakeway where Christine's parents live. Her mom was given a ticket for 4 over in a 50. You will get a ticket for going over 30 in the Hills which is their subdivision.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 22, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Well, I spoke with a lawyer today. It seems the town I got nailed has a notorious history of charging you with a DUI & then dropping it down to Negligible Driving with a $750 fine. That's better than having a DUI on my record.
> 
> The lawyer had lots of great advice & it looks like I could fight this myself and NOT spend $3500 in lawyer fees. I'll keep you updated.



I figured that was the case! The cop still gets credit for the DUI, the municipality gets a quick $750.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2007)

i have no idea where West Millgrove is, but i'll still back ya up 

i *do* remember a story about a little township in northern Columbus, OH. it spanned about 5 blocks, and generated nearly half a million a year in traffic violations before it was found out about, and dissolved.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 23, 2007)

Leon said:


> i have no idea where West Millgrove is, but i'll still back ya up



How long you been in BG? A week? 

It's on 199 between BG and Fostoria.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> just there are a lot of little towns that have a cop who gets paid to write tickets.



SHit, i'd love that job!


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> How long you been in BG? A week?
> 
> It's on 199 between BG and Fostoria.



i guess that's one direction i haven't been in. when i get out, it's either to Toledo, Defiance, Columbus, Cincinnati, or Orlando


----------



## Shorty (Feb 23, 2007)

Good news Shannon. Hope it works out that way


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey, man, sorry!! I have a buddy that is still dealing with a refusal (they wanted him to take a blood test after he passed a breathalizer). The lawyer is a really good decision. 

Will be sending out the positive vibes and hope for the best for you.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Leon said:


> i have no idea where West Millgrove is, but i'll still back ya up
> 
> i *do* remember a story about a little township in northern Columbus, OH. it spanned about 5 blocks, and generated nearly half a million a year in traffic violations before it was found out about, and dissolved.


New Rome, Ohio. 

They dissolved it, now. BTW, you're totally correct, Eric. New Rome was the worst example of it almost ever, probably. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Rome,_Ohio


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2007)

Good news, Shannon. As the resident SS.Org lush, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## KillMAH (Feb 23, 2007)

I am sorry to admit it, but I have been charged with DUI and still made it to med school with a clean record. This occurred in PA, so all the laws may not be the same, but they tend to be similar among most states. My BAL was 0.14 which was definitely DUI even with the limit being 0.10 at the time. They took me to a hospital to draw blood because of the unreliability of the breathalizer. If you did not have blood drawn, they probably don't have a good case.

Also, if you do get charged, the court system likely has some sort of get-out-of-jail-free plan if it is your first offense. If this is the case, you will likely need a lawyer and ~$2K-$5K.

Best of luck!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 23, 2007)

KillMAH said:


> I am sorry to admit it, but I have been charged with DUI and still made it to med school with a clean record. This occurred in PA, so all the laws may not be the same, but they tend to be similar among most states. My BAL was 0.14 which was definitely DUI even with the limit being 0.10 at the time. They took me to a hospital to draw blood because of the unreliability of the breathalizer. If you did not have blood drawn, they probably don't have a good case.
> 
> Also, if you do get charged, the court system likely has some sort of *get-out-of-jail-free* plan if it is your first offense. If this is the case, you will likely need a lawyer and ~$2K-$5K.
> 
> Best of luck!



You mean *get out of jail at great expense, but with little damage *plan!


----------



## KillMAH (Feb 23, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> You mean *get out of jail at great expense, but with little damage *plan!



That is a better description. I found that it was better to spend the extra moolah to make sure my record was expunged. A misdemeanor, especially a DUI, can really haunt you, and the money may be a good investment.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> There's a new law in Massachussetts where cops now get something like 1/8 an additional vacation day for every ticket they write. Evidently, someone decided they were giving out too many warnings.
> 
> Let's see, not only are we giving cops a PERSONAL reason to give out a lot of tickets for mundane, anal reasons that aren't really public safety (want an extra week's paid vacation? Park next to a stop sign and write up everyone who doesn't stop for a full three seconds for a few hours, then book your flight to the Bahamas), we're also taking steps to decrease the number of hours any given cop is on active duty, effectively lowering the on duty police force. Genius one there, Mitt Romney...



 


That is one of the dumbest things that I have heard recently.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 23, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> you're totally correct, Eric.



[ACTION="ohio_eric"]is always correct. All his words are truth. Just accept it,trust me.[/ACTION]


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 23, 2007)

Arkansas' DUI law.

1.) For first conviction: 24-hour to 1-year jail sentence; $150 to $1,000 fine; 120-day license suspension if chemical test is under .15. Six months if refusal or .15 or above. Public service may be ordered in lieu of jail. Increased penalty if there is a passenger under 16 years of .age. Work permit or interlock if under .15


2.)A person arrested for a DWI or Per Se offense must be tried on such charges and such charges may not be reduced. See Ark. Code Annot. § 5-65-107.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Feb 24, 2007)

i have a better driving and getting pulled over in ohio story that probably isnt a good idea to say due to the illegal content. lets just say that if the cop was a dick and wanted to search the car my friend, who's car it was and was driving, would probably gone to jail for a few years if not at least a year and i dont know what would've happened to me since i was just in the car but would they would know what i did with a piss test but i dont think they could have legally done anything.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2007)

Late to the party (again) but that majorly sucks. Good luck with the court proceedings.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 12, 2007)

*JUDGEMENT DAY....
In 2 hours from now, I find out my fate. *


----------



## Donnie (Apr 12, 2007)

May the force be with you.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## darren (Apr 12, 2007)

Best of luck, Shannon!


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2007)

Let us know how it goes, dude!


----------



## velocity (Apr 12, 2007)

good luck...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2007)

Hell yes, may the Fates smile upon your cause, Worthy Forumite!


----------



## cadenhead (Apr 12, 2007)

Best of wishes.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

Flex at the judge. That'll teach him.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck dude.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck Shannon.


----------



## maskofduality (Apr 12, 2007)

come back to us in one piece dude! good luck.


----------



## garcia3441 (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck, man.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 12, 2007)

*THE VERDICT PENDING...*

We filed a motion to supress the breathalyzer results based on the fact that I wasn't read the most current revision of the Implied Consent Warnings. Also, I was just _barely_ over the legal limit & I've never been in trouble before. The judge and prosecutor signed the order making the breathalyzer results inadmissable! Therefore, I am no longer being charged with DUI! Also, The Department of Licensing can't mess with my license either. This just saved my ass. 

There is an offer on the table & it'll officially goes into effect after my courtdate on May 10th, pending the results of my Alcohol Evaluation. I have to take that on April 23rd. It determines whether you are an alcoholic or not. The results will come in that I'm not an alcoholic & this is what I'll end up with.... 

Negligent Driving 1st degree
One 8hr Drunk Driving Class
One 2hr Victim's Panel Class
$350 fine

I can handle that! Talk about a stress reliever.  
Trust me, guys. Be careful out there. This has cost me about $5000 so far. If you're going out to party, either find someone else to drive or cut yourself off well before you have to get behind the wheel. This has become one expensive & very stressful lesson & it's all because of a .082 BAC. Anyway, it's almost over and I'm so thankful. 

So, I'm at home now. Where's the beer?


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

Here ya go! 

Congrats on the verdict!!


----------



## Leon (Apr 12, 2007)

phew!


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome news Shannon! Good luck getting everything settled but at least you got some good news finally! Hope everything works out for you bro!


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats man!


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 12, 2007)

Best outcome you could have hoped for, under the circumstances.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 12, 2007)

Indeed. I am so relieved. Now, maybe that patch of my hair I lost on the back of my head will grow back. Believe me....stress is a motherfucker.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 12, 2007)

Did you change your avatar to "celebrate"?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations mother fucker, that's great. I'm glad it worked out for you. Get wasted now!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 12, 2007)

dude awesome, glad to hear, about 8 months ago i had to bail my pop out of the klink for a dui (boy, he owes me big!!) his first ever and it litetarally ended up costing him 3000 grand so you got a good hand delt to ya overall


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome Shannon! I'm in Tacoma at the Cumfart Inn on Hosmer. Let's celebrate! I'll buy!


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 12, 2007)

Life is a bitch. I won't even get into some DUI related stories I could tell you about.

It's a shame. A DUI charge will cost you on average $6000 to fuck with, and then you have to deal with the rest of it.

One of my ex-girlfriends has had 6, and she's spent about a total of 2 1/2 years in jail for it, and won't be driving (legally) for a very long time.

I'm glad that you came out okay.

That is a total shame. Like you said Shannon, there are people out there that can have two drinks, and are totally fucked up. Those are usually the ones that have way more, and then drive.

And then there's the high tolerance person who has a few socially, and gets pegged for it.

I had a friend (who can major hold his alcohol) have ONE beer (a tall one) and the minute he left, got pulled and slammed with a DUI. 

I think they ought to start taking into account that whole body chemistry thing...


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Apr 12, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> dude awesome, glad to hear, about 8 months ago i had to bail my pop out of the klink for a dui (boy, he owes me big!!) his first ever and it litetarally ended up costing him *3000 grand* so you got a good hand delt to ya overall



It cost him $3,000,000???!?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice to hear, Shannon. Great news for you.


----------



## fathead (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad to hear it Shannon, it could have turned out a lot worse, they love to get in there and light that wallet on fire.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 13, 2007)

Whats that 'victims' class? That sounds like something I'd like to goto just to make a scene.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 13, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Whats that 'victims' class? That sounds like something I'd like to goto just to make a scene.



It's where you set in a classroom & listen to families tell you stories of how they lost loved ones in drunk driving accidents. Basically, it's a federally funded guilt trip.  



Popsyche said:


> Awesome Shannon! I'm in Tacoma at the Cumfart Inn on Hosmer. Let's celebrate! I'll buy!


I'd love to, but I'm in homework mode tonight. I've got a dozen new songs to learn by tomorrow night's practice. Being in a working band ain't always free beer and chicks.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 13, 2007)

Shannon said:


> It's where you set in a classroom & listen to families tell you stories of how they lost loved ones in drunk driving accidents. Basically, it's a federally funded guilt trip.



That sounds absolutely gut-wrenching.

Glad you've survived intact dude! I'll drink a beer in your honour tomorrow!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 13, 2007)

That's a good result dude.

I think the lesson for everyone one is the safest choice is to either drink *or* drive, not both in the same night out.


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Shannon said:


> It determines whether you are an alcoholic or not.



Well, you're screwed  

Awsome news man! Glad you didn't get hammered as hard as you could've been!!


----------



## cadenhead (Apr 13, 2007)

That's got me thinking. I might just catch a cab for your show on Saturday. 

Then I could just get toasted and not have to worry about driving anywhere.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 13, 2007)

My policy is, if I'm driving, I drink ABSOLUTELY no alcohol. I don't know what the legal limit is up here, but either way, I can not hold my liqour at all. If I'm driving and I'm going to be somewheres for more than an hour or 2, I might have 1. I don't know my legal limits, and I really don't care enough to find out the hard way. Glad you got out okay, but spending money sucks.


----------



## Drew (Apr 13, 2007)

Well done, dude.


----------

